# Alum



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

According to USACE all the ramps at Alum are closed. http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/sci/acs. Anybody have any personal experience at the reservoir in recent days?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Saw someone launch at Cheshire this morning. No signs or caution tape or anything.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Dont see anything on the Alum Creek Corp website talking about closures...


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

Since the Corps doesn't actually manage any of the ramps at Alum or Delaware....you don't have anything to worry about. All the ramps at Alum and Delaware are on Corps land leased to ODNR and the Corps are not dictating what ODNR does on their lease. Same applies for Deer Creek, Paint Creek, Dillon, Caesar's, C.J., East/West Fork


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are just what would happen if the lake fell below a certain water level, not current status of the ramps


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> According to USACE all the ramps at Alum are closed. http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/sci/acs. Anybody have any personal experience at the reservoir in recent days?


I was there Sunday and they were open all restrooms are closed so take your own means to do your business


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Went out birdwatching hoover today, no ramps out yet, a few guys out. I think the ramps are not gonna be in anytime soon at hoover or alum. I can still get the pontoon in, gotta bring some "water boots" should be fine.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Went out birdwatching hoover today, no ramps out yet, a few guys out. I think the ramps are not gonna be in anytime soon at hoover or alum. I can still get the pontoon in, gotta bring some "water boots" should be fine.


Alum has a ramp in a Galena and Hollenback.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mashunter18 said:


> Went out birdwatching hoover today, no ramps out yet, a few guys out. I think the ramps are not gonna be in anytime soon at hoover or alum. I can still get the pontoon in, gotta bring some "water boots" should be fine.


They take the ramps out???...kidding...had to.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> Alum has a ramp in a Galena and Hollenback.


Oh yeah forgot about that one. Take me a little longer with my 9.9 to get to my middle pool spot, but that's ok.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

There's a dock in at cheshire too. They even hooked a bubbler up to it this year to keep water from freezing. (Not that it was needed this year!)


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Whats the lake look like color and temp? I'm 3 hours away and it might save me a trip.. thx in advance.


----------



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just got back from Alum,







water temperature south pool was 48, color was pretty good in the south pool very brown above Cheshire road. Did not fish north of the Cheshire Road bridge. Fish finder did not mark many fish from Cheshire road along the east side of the reservoir to the dam. Not seeing much along the dam either. A lot of fish being marked on the west side, north of the marina and quite a few boats out as well. No luck for me though. Flicker shads and Crappie minnows. Fished from about noon to four PM. Good luck to those going out!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thx a bunch


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I would assume boat ramps aren't going into Alum or any other lakes anytime soon? Has anyone heard anything? Alum was pretty bad yesterday with one ramp in, can't imagine what it will be like as it gets warmer.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Bimmer said:


> I would assume boat ramps aren't going into Alum or any other lakes anytime soon? Has anyone heard anything? Alum was pretty bad yesterday with one ramp in, can't imagine what it will be like as it gets warmer.


What do you mean..Ramps? Ramps are there, do you mean docks?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> What do you mean..Ramps? Ramps are there, do you mean docks?


You didn't know they take the ramps out too?..hehe...


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

There were so many people at Alum yesterday I would not be surprise me if they shut it down eventually...


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

We’re they close or practicing social distancing? I would love to make the 2.5 hr drive but don’t want to be close to anyone. Anyone know what the Crappie bite is like? The USACE website has water temps in the low 50s.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2020)

No just tying up the ramps holding their boats. I wish you had to take a test to drive a boat like you do to drive a car. I was at sr 36-37 to get something to eat so I drove down to Gheshire ramp to Check the water conditions,I got rid on my Checkmate a few years back,just kept my little fishing boat don’t miss it with all the boatless boaters in central Ohio!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> What do you mean..Ramps? Ramps are there, do you mean docks?


Yea docks


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I saw that temps on ACE site are in the low 50s. Does anybody have any temps while fishing in the coves?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I saw that temps on ACE site are in the low 50s. Does anybody have any temps while fishing in the coves?


I was out yesterday afternoon/evening. I saw main lake 54/55 south pool,and 56/57 main lake middle pool. I didn't go up north, I thought crisco cove might have cleared some. I was wrong! Up in it I saw surface temps as high as 60. Sailboat club cove had 57. Much better clarity in south pool. Lots of bass guys fishing off shore. 

I salvaged the trip at sun down with one 16" saugeye! Fish were scattered and mostly deep.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

My wife and I walked the dam from the spillway to near the mountain bike area last Sunday. There were way too many people so we walked down to the grass area to walk back even though it was very wet in the grass.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

crittergitter said:


> I was out yesterday afternoon/evening. I saw main lake 54/55 south pool,and 56/57 main lake middle pool. I didn't go up north, I thought crisco cove might have cleared some. I was wrong! Up in it I saw surface temps as high as 60. Sailboat club cove had 57. Much better clarity in south pool. Lots of bass guys fishing off shore.
> 
> I salvaged the trip at sun down with one 16" saugeye! Fish were scattered and mostly deep.


Thanks, I was hoping it was around that temp. Had some success wading a flat last year with similar water temps. I'll give it a try today. Seems like the lakes are 3 weeks ahead of schedule from last year.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Busy ramps... Ramps at Erie look like 4th of July...

Wear gloves when grabbing those cleats. If everyone else’s noses run like mine in this cool weather I can only imagine what might be waiting for you on them.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

FYI: cheshire market is closed for bait starting today


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks, I won’t b coming up anytime soon based on y’all’s posts.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> We’re they close or practicing social distancing? I would love to make the 2.5 hr drive but don’t want to be close to anyone. Anyone know what the Crappie bite is like? The USACE website has water temps in the low 50s.


They were not. Dam was packed with walkers in groups of up to 8 people, beach had a bunch of people, playground was active, 6 on 6 volleyball game going on, frisbee golf packed.
Ramps are a nightmare with only center docks in. Cigarette boats out. Better than 4th of July weekend. And that was Friday. I'm sure the weekend was worse.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Ronny - It was the same at Buckeye yesterday - When we got back to the boat ramp it was the banks were completely full of people. There was no parking spaces to be found and people were parking in the grass. I might be waiting for a nice light rainy day to go out going forward.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Went out today...howard and caught nothing...might be time to hang it up for a month or so...I'm thinking they will close stuff any day soon...I wonder if that will have any affect on fishing pressure or population if we cant fish for about 60 days?


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I think lakes will be closed soon as well since people aren’t social distancing.


----------

